# What's in your knife kit? (kitchen essentials)



## kjwatt (Oct 24, 2012)

I'm a bit of a gear freak and I love to know what other people consider to be kitchen essentials whether it's professional, home, or anything  in-between.

- - -

Instead of a roll or tool-kit I use a percussionists stick bag (drummer in another life).  I keep the following:

Chef's knife w/blade guard

Paring knife

Microplane Zester

Silicone spoon and spatula (for mixing and non-stick pans)

Flexy metal spatula (for delicate proteins and general pan scraping)

12 in. metal tongs

Stainless steel measuring spoons

Medium sized slotted spoon

1/4 cup measuring cup (for creating common volumetric denominations)

Digital scale

Lighter and matches

Small exacto knife

Pocket thermometer

Black sharpie

Digital timer

Waterproof medical tape

Nexcare paper medical tape

Bandaids and antibiotic cream

2 clean bandanas (double as potholder or hair-net)

Rolled up apron (just in case)

If i was traveling and could take a few more items it would be a metal mixing bowl, cutting mat, and cast iron pan <---good for gas, electric, open flame AND induction.


----------



## tranquillo (May 26, 2012)

Here is what I have in my bag ... this is the standard kit where I am studying 

Chef's knife

Paring Knife

Filleting Knife

Boning Knife

Turning Knife

Palate Knife 

Steel 

Stone 

Wooden Spoon

Spatula (for cakes) 

Slotted Spoon

Large metal spoon

Piping bag with four different nozzles

Peeler

Food thermometer 

Fork

Knife

Spoon (tasting) 

Large metal whisk

Corer 

I think that's it ... I can't recall what else I have in there


----------

